# Generic Batteries for Dewalt DCD771 Cordless drill



## Bill_Steele

It's crazy how expensive the brand name batteries are (e.g. DeWalt)-I hope these hold up well over time.


----------



## robscastle

Way to go Blackie,

The reason they are larger and heavier is there is twice as many cells in the pack, and ideally twice the operating time (theory only)

*Being Lithium Ion.*

a different characteristic to consider.

Dont forget dont charge them until you need them, at battery cut off they are at storage voltage.


----------



## jimintx

Your review, and the preceding research, is appreciated.

I checked the Amazon link, and found that the 2AH battery is only $16.99 + free shipping. I am going to order one of those now, and before your review I wouldn't have known about this alternate brand for the 20v Dewalt gear.

I use my cordless stuff around the shop or house 99.8% of the time, and even the 1.5AH batteries do a good job for me, and they recharge quickly. I look forward to adding one more to the battery fleet, so the 2AH will be at great price point for my use.


----------



## TheFridge

Seen a guy on YouTube take a HF (pretty sure) and a dewalt battery apart. Slightly different electronics essentially the same.


----------



## DocSavage45

Good that you found a solution to your money and power problem.


----------



## dhazelton

Does it have the charge indicator LEDs on the back end?


----------



## jimintx

> Does it have the charge indicator LEDs on the back end?
> - dhazelton


The amazon listing link for the 4AH unit, given in the review, shows that it does. The write up also includes that it has a "3-LED fuel gauge system that allows immediate feedback on state of charge". I have not seen the actual item to determine from personal use or inspection.

There is no charge indicator on the 2AH I am getting. 
And, there aren't any on the current fleet of Dewalt branded ones I own, for that matter.


----------



## dhazelton

Yeah, only the 3 amp hour (and above I assume) have one.


----------



## Blackie_

I never noticed the Led I'll look next time.


----------



## Blackie_

One thing though that I did notice, the description no longer list DCD771 model number as it did when I purchased it but this is the same battery.


----------



## PPK

I hope they work great for you. I've purchased quite a number of aftermarket (various off-brand) batteries for my tools, and most of them work fine for the first few months, and then die really quickly. The quality just doesn't seem to be there. Perhaps inferior cells inside the packs. Unfortunately, in this world, it seems like you always get what you pay for, or less. But hey, here's to hoping they last many years for you!!


----------



## ssnvet

Very interested in these.

How long have you had them in service?

I'm somewhat troubled by this review on Amazon….










On a side note… the YouTube commercials for Rigid are now saying that they give you lifetime replacement batteries when you buy their tools. But who's lifetime is it I wonder…. Joe's 12 year old dog? I've heard comments on LJ's several time about people being very disappointed with Rigid's warranty service. They won't ship you parts, and you eat the cost of shipping the tool to the authorized service center, which can cost as much as the tool did.


----------



## Holt

Lithium-ion batteries are not as hardy NiCads or NiMH. I wonder if that two pack reviewed above may have taken some physical abuse in shipping that lead to their early demise? Another thing I wonder about "cheap" replacement/compatible lithium-ion batteries is the on-board electronics. That would be one of those areas where a manufacturer could cut cost and quality and it wouldn't show in normal battery performance but might be a problem where longevity is concerned…


----------



## Rayne

I bought a few high capacity batteries to be used with my Craftsman C3 lawn & garden due to their heavy requirement and they've been working for over 1 year with no loss in power yet. Mine were made by Flagpower.


----------



## Blackie_

I could have sworn I read the reviews on these, I sure hope I haven't counted my chickens before they hatched.


----------



## UncleBuck

i bought a dewalt conversion kit 18v to 20v it came with the thin batteries and a charger. i seem to have trouble holding a charge, i can pull one out of the charger and it is dead in a short time. are the thin batteries just not that good or should i get a 5 amp larger one . i agree the dewalt batteries are very high priced thanks


----------



## Hawaiilad

I just checked these out and they will not ship them to me here in Hawaii. I will watch the comments on these and maybe have someone on the Mainland order them and ship to me. I like everyone else am tired of spending so much $$ on Dewalt batteries.


----------



## jimintx

> I just checked these out and they will not ship them to me here in Hawaii. ...
> - Hawaiilad


I would not have guessed that to be the case, since they will ship into the mainland US. 
Interesting, ...


----------



## Hawaiilad

I am finding allot of items are not shipable for some reason. Magnets and paint I understand, but batteries?


----------

